

Show HN: our webcomic about how we made our first iPhone game - kranner
http://noisytyping.com/the-making-of-alphabet-connection/

======
kranner
I'm the developer and (first-time) comics artist. Instead of the traditional
blog, we distilled our notes into this webcomic.

I'm a big fan of Scott McCloud's books (Understanding Comics, Reinventing
Comics, Making Comics). I hadn't drawn any long-form comics before, and
drawing people is still hard/scary. I had a few books lined up on the process
of making comics but no time to read them, so I just bit the bullet with a
copy of Manga Studio and drew it. It took a little less than a week.

Comments are welcome.

Sales data: 3600+ downloads in the first 2 days, a little IAP.

This comic is not intended (or likely) to have much of an impact on sales. We
just wanted to get our story out there, and hopefully a few less "developers
got greedy" App Store reviews.

